# Drip drip drip. Plumber was here



## toolaholic (Aug 13, 2010)

*What am i missing ????*



JoeKP said:


> Waiting on some stuff found this.


 It's probably obvious, But I don't see what You're talking about.


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

The side of that house looks like anus


----------



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

toolaholic said:


> It's probably obvious, But I don't see what You're talking about.


White pvc


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow, amazing pictures!! What an insane find!


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

You sure that's actually white PVC and not just bleached-out conduit?


mdfriday said:


> The side of that house looks like anus


 :lol:


----------



## toolaholic (Aug 13, 2010)

Big John said:


> You sure that's actually white PVC and not just bleached-out conduit? :lol:


 John that's 2 of Us ! Really, PVC ???


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

toolaholic said:


> John that's 2 of Us ! Really, PVC ???


Unless they make an offset too but yes it's plumbing pipe. With the purple letters


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

It's just a mechanical sleeve.


----------



## toolaholic (Aug 13, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> Unless they make an offset too but yes it's plumbing pipe. With the purple letters


 The photo isn't clear enough for Me to see any printing.
But in the land of SE services ,It's actually an UPGRADE !


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

:laughing:It had to pass some kind of inspection. So that means it is correctly done right?:laughing:


----------



## FlatRateGator (Feb 13, 2013)

Yes, a PVC offset like that is made for electrical PVC. I use them fairly often. Looks like electrical conduit sun baked until ashy.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

FlatRateGator said:


> Yes, a PVC offset like that is made for electrical PVC. I use them fairly often. Looks like electrical conduit sun baked until ashy.


I can understand the meter offset but purple lettering???? Maybe in Minnesota.:laughing::laughing:


----------



## donselec (May 7, 2011)

i'll bet that 5th meter socket is a violation too


----------



## FastFokker (Sep 18, 2012)

You're talking to the wrong crew. 

Guys on this website say its okay to run wires through PEX.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

toolaholic said:


> The photo isn't clear enough for Me to see any printing.
> But in the land of SE services ,It's actually an UPGRADE !


Pfftft. Lets not get that goat rodeo started again, but I'll just say I would install an SE riser on my house or my mother's house without a seconds hesitation.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

FastFokker said:


> You're talking to the wrong crew.
> 
> Guys on this website say its okay to run wires through PEX.


Jesus Christ get over that already will you. Next time you bring it up it'll be "a whole bunch of people on this site admittedly run romex through pex." Change the record


----------



## Nick0danger (Aug 19, 2012)

up here db2 is underground only, insta fail if its seen.


----------

